
Facebook users care less about privacy than regulators - fyoving
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-growth-analysis-idUSKCN1S12MG
======
jimrhods23
Most people, in general, really don't care about privacy. If they did, I
wouldn't see many people willingly share photos of their kids, the party they
had two days ago, or the opinion of their asshole boss.

I also find it hypocritical that we are cracking down on privacy now due to
Trump's usage of a company that was able to get user data by breaking
Facebook's ToS.

Obama did the exact same thing during his campaign and I saw article after
article (especially in the tech community) about how this was the future of
campaigning and he was some kind of tech genius.

There were no fines for Facebook and Obama got praised and not vilified for
doing the same thing. When I see double-standards like this, it really makes
me think that it's some sort of political weapon as opposed to actually giving
a shit about privacy or the well-being of Facebook's users.

